# cost of transfer from Morritts in Cayman



## rynker (Oct 31, 2012)

Does anyone know the cost for a cab transfer to and from Morritts Tortuga in Caymans?


----------



## z4luvr (Feb 22, 2013)

rynker said:


> Does anyone know the cost for a cab transfer to and from Morritt's Tortuga in Caymans?



I would strongly suggest renting a car.  We stayed at Morrits last year and enjoyed exploring all parts of the island


----------



## chriskre (Feb 22, 2013)

A cab is $75.
The resort has a shared van that is somewhere around $30 per person I believe if I remember correctly.
Those are Cayman dollars by the way.


----------



## Carta (Feb 24, 2013)

z4luvr said:


> I would strongly suggest renting a car.  We stayed at Morrits last year and enjoyed exploring all parts of the island



I totally agree w/ Z4....Car is a must....I hate to say it, but this part of island is not my fave..(too secluded)...I love 7Mile Beach area....JMO


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 24, 2013)

rynker said:


> Does anyone know the cost for a cab transfer to and from Morritts Tortuga in Caymans?


It can range from $20-40 per person each way.
You can make arrangements thru the resort or contact individuals directly.
Many people use Leon Taxi Service 345-329-7572 & 924-0104 or McCurley & B.A. Greene Car Rental 345-947-9626 & 916-0925 - both provide transportation to and from the airport as well as around the island. McCurleys also does car rental.


----------



## dbmarch (Feb 26, 2013)

I recommend getting a car.  You will spend the week's rental in a few trips.   You can get 20% discounted reservations with many of the airline programs right now.   ie.  Jet Blue and Air Tran both have discount codes giving you 20%.  A Hertz week rental in the caymans will run you  $135 (compact), $189 (standard) , etc with the discount.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 27, 2013)

If at all possible, get a car, and if you have more than two people, not the smallest size available.  The smallest is really small (well, bigger than a Smart car), tight with much luggage, esp. if you have dive stuff.  And if you dive, that's even more reason to have a car, I expect.  While it's possible to spend a week entirely relaxing at the resort, chances are you will want to check out some other places on the island (it's worth it!).  Have a wonderful time!


----------

